# My New Rifle



## Lisa (Feb 11, 2006)

I know a lot of you guys play with the "bigger" guns but I am so excited about my recent purchase.  I started shooting in air rifle competitions recently and because I am a left handed shooter, I have had to share a rifle with another competitor.  This makes for a difficult situation for both of us because our sight settings, etc are different and the rifle constantly needs to be reset for the other person.

Well...my birthday is next week and my incredibly wonderful, generous and loving husband (who is so thrilled I am finally shooting  ) has ordered me my own rifle!  I should have it by the end of the week, before the next competition and I just had to share with everyone 

Here is a pic!  I can't wait! Feinwerkbau 700 alutec


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 11, 2006)

ooooooooOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooo ... purty!!!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Feb 11, 2006)

artyon: *Congratulations! That is so cool.* artyon: 
artyon:


----------



## Lisa (Feb 11, 2006)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> ooooooooOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooo ... purty!!!



Well...funny you should say that... 

Purty factor is very important when picking out a new air rifle 

I asked two of my team mates why they picked Feinwerkbau's over a Walther or Steyr and they said cause they were "purtier"  lol.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 11, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Well...funny you should say that...
> 
> Purty factor is very important when picking out a new air rifle
> 
> I asked two of my team mates why they picked Feinwerkbau's over a Walther or Steyr and they said cause they were "purtier"  lol.



Sweet looking gift.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Feb 11, 2006)

nice  verry nice  
i would love to shoot one of them someday they look smooth and accurate


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 11, 2006)

It is a _nice_ looking rifle to be sure. I  on the "Purty" statements but understand that because ya'll are ladies and women do notice such things. 
I prefer function over design anyday. If the thing works and does what it's supposed to do and does it well, then, my pocketbook gets dented. 
But that's just me.  
Hope you have fun with your new gun.


----------



## Lisa (Feb 11, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> It is a _nice_ looking rifle to be sure. I  on the "Purty" statements but understand that because ya'll are ladies and women do notice such things.
> I prefer function over design anyday. If the thing works and does what it's supposed to do and does it well, then, my pocketbook gets dented.
> But that's just me.
> Hope you have fun with your new gun.



Well, in all truth, purty aside, the Feinwerkbau is an excellent competitive air rifle.  Both the world record holders (men and ladies) use Feinwerkbaus.  

When chosing one I tried three different rifles.  The Feinwerkbau, Walther and Steyr before making my final decision.  My coach told me that women tend to handle the Feinwerkbau better then the Walther and that Walther is used predominantly by men in the sport.  The Steyr is actually a really cool rifle as the LG100 and LG110 (new model) actually come apart into three pieces for easy transport.  One of the Manitoba team members has one, I tried it and it just didn't seem to fit for me.

Thanks everyone, I am really quite pumped


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Feb 12, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Well, in all truth, purty aside, the Feinwerkbau is an excellent competitive air rifle. Both the world record holders (men and ladies) use Feinwerkbaus.
> 
> When chosing one I tried three different rifles. The Feinwerkbau, Walther and Steyr before making my final decision. My coach told me that women tend to handle the Feinwerkbau better then the Walther and that Walther is used predominantly by men in the sport. The Steyr is actually a really cool rifle as the LG100 and LG110 (new model) actually come apart into three pieces for easy transport. One of the Manitoba team members has one, I tried it and it just didn't seem to fit for me.
> 
> Thanks everyone, I am really quite pumped


 'You'll put your eye out with that!'........sorry, couldn't resist.  


Nice air rifle.  I haven't actually really looked at air rifles since I was a kid shooting out the dusk to dawn lights.  I got my first Daisy at 6 (and promptly got it taken away at 6 + 2 days)That's a pretty sharp, high performance air rifle.  The old Daisy lever action with the 'saddle ring' was high-tech.  That Feinwerkbau is a whole different animal.  

I might have to get my girlfriend one, get her in to shooting.  Personally, I don't think i'd find much joy in it.  I'm not happy firing a rifle unless it nearly dislocates my shoulder.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Feb 12, 2006)

sgtmac_46 said:
			
		

> I might have to get my girlfriend one, get her in to shooting. Personally, I don't think i'd find much joy in it. I'm not happy firing a rifle unless it nearly dislocates my shoulder.


 Holy crap!! Sweet mother, that gun cost $2000.00?!  Those Germans sure are proud of their air rifles.  http://www.pilkguns.com/fwb.htm

I just bought a custom 1911 that didn't cost much more than that.  Oh well, I bet the air rifle shoots like a dream.


----------



## SAVAGE (Feb 12, 2006)

I hope you have fun with your new toy..me personally I dont like guns!


----------



## Lisa (Feb 12, 2006)

sgtmac_46 said:
			
		

> 'You'll put your eye out with that!'........sorry, couldn't resist.



LOL!




			
				sgtmac_46 said:
			
		

> That Feinwerkbau is a whole different animal.
> 
> I might have to get my girlfriend one, get her in to shooting.  Personally, I don't think i'd find much joy in it.  I'm not happy firing a rifle unless it nearly dislocates my shoulder.



Well you could always use the approach my husband used on me to finally get me shooting with him.  It was 20 years of relentless "nudging" having children and getting them involved in the sport, attending match after match after match until finally I figured if I was there anyways, why not? 

I understand your need to dislocate your shoulder, lol.  My husband thinks he now needs to find me a .223 or a .308 so I can shoot F-class with him this summer!  Will it ever end!


----------



## Cryozombie (Feb 12, 2006)

So similar to the one my friend uses, and I am so jealous.

I wish my air rifle was 1/2 as nice.​


----------



## Lisa (Feb 12, 2006)

Technopunk said:
			
		

> So similar to the one my friend uses, and I am so jealous.
> 
> I wish my air rifle was 1/2 as nice.​



What kind does your friend have?  What do you have?


----------



## Lisa (Feb 17, 2006)

Well... it is finally here. 

And showed up on my birthday, which is really special.  I have been playing around with it for the last few hours and have been hitting the 9's and 10's now that I have adjusted things a bit.  Also hitting some wankers as well 

I have another competition tomorrow.  Hopefully I have done enough adjusting to shoot well tomorrow.  Wish me luck 

p.s.  this has been a great birthday! :boing2:


----------



## shesulsa (Feb 17, 2006)

Good luck tomorrow, Sweetie!!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Feb 17, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Well... it is finally here.
> 
> And showed up on my birthday, which is really special. I have been playing around with it for the last few hours and have been hitting the 9's and 10's now that I have adjusted things a bit. Also hitting some wankers as well
> 
> ...


 
Good luck tomorrow! And Happy Birthday!


----------



## Mr.Rooster (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow, that's really nice.
Know any details on it yet?
Max effective range on Area and/or Point target?
Penetration distance different materials?
Weight?  Length?
Magazine capacity?
Auto?  Semi Auto?  Burst?


----------



## Lisa (Mar 5, 2006)

Mr.Rooster said:
			
		

> Wow, that's really nice.
> Know any details on it yet?
> Max effective range on Area and/or Point target?
> Penetration distance different materials?
> ...



Thank you.  I like it too. 

Total weight is about 4.8 kg, Length 1100 - 1175 mm

It is an target rifle for air rifle competitions.  No magazine, one pellet at a time. 

More info here.  You can click on the Technical Data PDF for more info also.


----------

